# Northeast Pa Winter Outlook



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I just saw our winter outlook it said: The cold air will win out over the warm through mid december
As far as storms: its also during this same time period where we could get some snowstorms. Then from mid december through mid february winter is going to be on vacation :crying: , temps may get in the 60s. March should be our worst month filled with storms and cold, i hope payup


----------

